# collated screws



## msd

does anyone else reload there strips. i sat in the shop saturday and watched it snow drank a few beverages and loaded 3,500 screws. guess i dont have a life.


----------



## moore

I had a Senco ..Sold it to a hanger for $50 [ he never paid me] 
,,,But I could not reload there strips . I've heard of reloading strips ,,But the Senco strips wouldn't work. What brand gun do you have MSD ?


----------



## Checkers

I use nothing but strips and I never reload. It's not worth my time or arthritis, lol.


----------



## gazman

Strips are all that I use. 
I never reload, I cant see the point the cost saving is hardly worth the effort. The time would be better spent servicing your equipment.


----------



## SlimPickins

I don't use collated screws, but I thought I'd chime in on the issue anyway, because I have a big mouth, or fingers, or whatever you call it on the internet.

I think there's value in reloading, the price difference between regular screws and collated is enormous (at least from what I've seen), and if one found themselves in a position of not knowing what to do with the next hour, why not? One might not get paid their regular wage to do it, but money is money when you're being frugal.


----------



## Drywall_King

SlimPickins said:


> I don't use collated screws, but I thought I'd chime in on the issue anyway, because I have a big mouth, or fingers, or whatever you call it on the internet.
> 
> I think there's value in reloading, the price difference between regular screws and collated is enormous (at least from what I've seen), and if one found themselves in a position of not knowing what to do with the next hour, why not? One might not get paid their regular wage to do it, but money is money when you're being frugal.


 
I used to use only a single shot screw gun in canada and i loved it, the collated shrew gun is very good i have a hilti and they do have great advantages.. but you cant toe nail worth **** with them though... harder to work screw in using the clutch... for a house that is all square set taped angles the corded is still better in my mind i love grabbing screws and picking metal out of my fingers at the end of the day.....


----------



## TonyM

Surely once the screw has gone through the plastic, it makes the hole larger. This would then lead to the next screw not being held as tight in the thread, making screw jams more likely. That, and don't be such a tight arse.


----------



## msd

we have cordless hilti guns with smd 57 and smd 50 feeders . we dont hang every day have a sub crew that does. friday we ran thru 2,000 that i reloaded and no jams. my problem is i can buy a box of 8,000 screws for $29 and the best i found for strip screws is 12.50 a 1,000. we still use nails for top and bottom plates and corners if not much nailer and i rarely ever fix any nail pops on yearly touch ups we use a ring nails but field screws drive me nuts.


----------



## cdwoodcox

msd said:


> does anyone else reload there strips. i sat in the shop saturday and watched it snow drank a few beverages and loaded 3,500 screws. guess i dont have a life.


I run quick drive screws and don't have the option of reloading. The screw normally tears the plastic when exiting.
I would think the time spent reloading the strips would off set the time saved hanging with them anyway. And what if you don't have all your screws lined up the same doesn't that jam your gun.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

msd said:


> does anyone else reload there strips. i sat in the shop saturday and watched it snow drank a few beverages and loaded 3,500 screws. guess i dont have a life.


That's what you make kids for, make them load them for you:whistling2:

try telling them it's a fun game to play, or offer them 25 cents a strip or a video game or something. make them earn their keep


----------



## msd

kids are all grown up and out of the house. oldest one is installing solar panels and bringing home $1200 a week dont think i could talk him in to it. youngest wouldnt settle for less than $25 a strip. gives me something to do when everything is caught up and a excuse to have a couple of cold ones and save a buck.


----------



## saskataper

2buckcanuck said:


> That's what you make kids for, make them load them for you:whistling2:
> 
> try telling them it's a fun game to play, or offer them 25 cents a strip or a video game or something. make them earn their keep


I tried too get my 2 year old son and 4 year old daughter to help reload strips today, my son got one screw in I think, daughter did one strip so there is hope with her.


----------

